# 1099's



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I was just wondering if anyone has received their 1099's from Flex yet? I have not received mine and I know I made enough to receive one. I have not heard if they have been released yet.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Legally it should be postmarked Jan 31 or before, so hang tight it will be in the mail any day now. Mine received first week of Feb 2016 last year so its not considered "late" as of yet.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I was just wondering because I have never done IC work before and I was just curious and nervous. Thanks for the reply.


----------

